# Thank you! (Please read everyone)



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

It is unbelievable everyone, but we had only 3 (yes that is correct, 3) people make donations. One person who wishes to remain anonymous made a donation of $500.00 to keep the Café going. I was so taken back by this amazing gift I asked what prompted them and this is what they said (paraphrased). "I have been a member of ChefTalk since 2000 and although I don't post that often I do read the forums and find the information and the people very helpful. ChefTalk is a wonderful resource and it would be shame to see it close".

Needless to say we have reached our goal for the year! I am very humbled, and would just like to say thank you. Please everyone, take a moment and post some thanks for this wonderful gift of support from these three people.

:bounce: :bounce::bounce:


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

I am pretty new here and I would like to thank all who donated $ to keep the forums up and running. SUPER JOB !!! :chef:

How does one go about donating to the site ? Please post a link or ? Thank You. :chef:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

To the 3 who made up the needed funds. That was very generous and personally I would like to say thank you. Cheftalk has been very important to me since I joined and I can only wish that I was able to afford to be as generous as you were. So thank you that was very magnanimous.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I echo Chrose sentiments.

What a phenomenal and generous gift.

Thank you.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

What an extraordinary gesture! It's great to know that the donations will keep ChefTalk open for another year. The mystery donor is right; it would be a shame to see CT go due to lack of funding. Thank you!!


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Thank you so very much. 

Jock


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

A huge thank you to the CTer who stepped forward. Such generosity is appreciated by all. 

Still, this is an annual need. I hope everyone will consider doing just a little in the future as a way of saying "thank you" to Nicko for the extensive work he does behind the scenes on an ongoing basis with the software work needed to keep the site humming. 

Thank you Nicko!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Fantastic! It would be a shame to lose the place some of us call our internet home!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you to the amazing person who was so generous! And thank you to all the CTers who make this such a fabulous resource.  Although we've reached this year's goal, why not get a head start on next year's. We've said this before, but think of CT as public radio or public television or a magazine subscription. 
And for those who feel odd about signing up with PayPal; you don't need to (sign up, that is  ). There's an option that allows you to make your contribution without signing up with them.


----------



## nicholas (Jul 22, 2004)

Thank you Mr.Anonymous for keeping the cafe going, and to the ones who keep this online resource going. Awesome stuff!


----------

